# RAF Upwood, Cambs August 2019



## mookster (Aug 5, 2019)

Ahhh RAF Upwood, the perenially trashed, empty, easy explore. It had been four years since my first and up to this point only visit, back when the tanks were still there as well as the ladder in the water tower, and I decided it was time for a revisit with a couple of noobies and a friend who hadn't been before.

This time I managed to get around pretty much everything although I baulked at the way up the tower, having been up there once before when it was easy I decided it wasn't necessary for me to go up again. Houses are now being constructed on the site of the old medical centre, so I'm not really sure how much longer the rest of the place has left sadly.

It's been done countless times so I will get right on with the photos. It was a beautiful Sunday morning to wander around, and I'm amazed we didn't see or hear anyone else the whole time we were there. I managed to totally forget about the large Upwood House just down the road from it despite mentioning it on the way in as well, bummer.











































































































Thanks for looking ​


----------



## KPUrban_ (Aug 5, 2019)

Total Crap hole but a nice explore, nice shots.


----------

